# Picked him up!



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

My husband's no help I just get a whatever you want babe lol. This is my top contender for a buck to purchase 
50% born in December weighed in at 111lbs at the beginning of May


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

He looks nice and square! Only criticism I see is his high and short hip. It makes him a smidge posty in the rear legs.

Otherwise, his weight is great for 5 months - maybe around 0.65-0.7lb ADG.

Make sure to ask about bite and teats. He looks good!


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

I was noticing that but wasn't sure what exactly to call it. And thanks for the reminder on bites and teats coming from dairy I never think to ask


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Well bite is good and teats are clean 2x2 so I think I may jump on this guy. The only other ones I've really liked the lady seems to have little interest in getting back to me with more info and I'd hate to miss out on this guy waiting on her


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Ok 2 more she finally got back to me. These 2 are commercial which I suppose I could live with for this year.


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Those bucks are nice and thick. I think you'd do well with any of them. It would really be up to your preference and cost/value.  Plus, bites, teats, tail pigment, and scrotum!


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

CountyLineAcres said:


> Those bucks are nice and thick. I think you'd do well with any of them. It would really be up to your preference and cost/value.  Plus, bites, teats, tail pigment, and scrotum!


Cost is just a hair higher than the 50% big upside to these boys is they aren't clear across the state so I could actually go look in person.


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

You should do that then. Seeing them in person is a great opportunity to look at their structure and see if they have as much width from front to back as the young buck. See their personalities. 

Are they proven? If so, do they have recorded ADGs for their offspring? If not, do they have ADGs for them as they’ve grown? Ask all about their teats, bites, etc. Pick them apart one by one in your head (there’s no perfect goat) and see if those pros and cons would compliment your herd.

When searching for a new buck, I look at the herd and make a checklist of what we are lacking and the priority it has for me as a breeder. Do we need more bone? Do we need more rear muscling? What about a nice roman nose? Do our does lack a level topline? Which characteristics are most important to me? What faults are dealbreakers for bucks I’m looking at?


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Can I ask a question? I understand boers are considered dairy, but not in comparison to nubian, alpine, and all the more dairy.lines. So for my education, why would you want to introduce the total different body quides in your dairy herd? Thanks. Im just curious


----------



## Grassland Goats (May 24, 2018)

Boers are meat goats


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Can I ask a question? I understand boers are considered dairy, but not in comparison to nubian, alpine, and all the more dairy.lines. So for my education, why would you want to introduce the total different body quides in your dairy herd? Thanks. Im just curious


Boers are meant for meat production just like savannas and spanish, etc. They aren't very popular or useful for dairy purposes.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

CountyLineAcres said:


> You should do that then. Seeing them in person is a great opportunity to look at their structure and see if they have as much width from front to back as the young buck. See their personalities.
> 
> Are they proven? If so, do they have recorded ADGs for their offspring? If not, do they have ADGs for them as they've grown? Ask all about their teats, bites, etc. Pick them apart one by one in your head (there's no perfect goat) and see if those pros and cons would compliment your herd.
> 
> When searching for a new buck, I look at the herd and make a checklist of what we are lacking and the priority it has for me as a breeder. Do we need more bone? Do we need more rear muscling? What about a nice roman nose? Do our does lack a level topline? Which characteristics are most important to me? What faults are dealbreakers for bucks I'm looking at?


Thank you! I'll be going down to look at the girls today and decide what I'm missing I know we need more rear muscling for sure.
I'll also have pictures of one more buck later


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Can I ask a question? I understand boers are considered dairy, but not in comparison to nubian, alpine, and all the more dairy.lines. So for my education, why would you want to introduce the total different body quides in your dairy herd? Thanks. Im just curious


No dairy here well except my daughters lamancha and she's decided to breed her to our neighbors nigerian


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All really good advice.

Good luck on your decision.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Thanks everyone! Thanks to my awesome mom I was able to up my budget a bit and I believe I've found what I want!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Ok I put down my deposit so I think I'm good to share! This handsome fellow from JCKN Boer goats will be joining our farm!!! Super excited I love their goats and I didn't expect to find one at a price I could afford(dance)


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Very cute!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Sorry guys..you were using ADG average daily gain. My brain was seeing ADGA..sorry I.got soooo confused. (embarrassed)


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

And his sire and dam


----------



## Ashlynn (Oct 1, 2017)

The dam is beautiful!


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Sorry guys..you were using ADG average daily gain. My brain was seeing ADGA..sorry I.got soooo confused. (embarrassed)


Don't feel bad! I didn't even realize that ADG was only one letter off from ADGA until you pointed it out. Shows how much I pay attention lol


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

And I found this picture of his sire a little more cleaned up


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

...


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

bisonviewfarm said:


> ...
> View attachment 182757
> View attachment 182759


I like these pictures a lot more of him. His pigment is not currently correct, but I think it'll darken the more time he spends in the sun. He's a nice boy


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

CountyLineAcres said:


> I like these pictures a lot more of him. His pigment is not currently correct, but I think it'll darken the more time he spends in the sun. He's a nice boy


They said he wasn't cooperating well for picture day lol. I can't wait to get him home.


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

You’ll have to share more pictures! Congratulations!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Yes..I cant wait to see. Your pictures of him.So happy for you!:goodjob:


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Thanks guys I'm excited about him.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

He's very nice! Congrats! I know someone local that has a super nice buck from that herd (not related to your boy), and with seeing the pics you've shared you are no doubt going to love him! I'm sure you are super excited to get him home!


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

HoosierShadow said:


> He's very nice! Congrats! I know someone local that has a super nice buck from that herd (not related to your boy), and with seeing the pics you've shared you are no doubt going to love him! I'm sure you are super excited to get him home!


Thanks I hope so everything I've ever seen from them is so nice. I can't wait to see him all grown up


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Headed home with our new boy! I'll get some better pictures tonight when we get home. He's behaving really well which is great since it's a 6 hour trip in the back of my SUV lol


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Oooohhhhh SO EXCITING! HOPE he continues to be good! :truck:
Drive Safe!


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Oooohhhhh SO EXCITING! HOPE he continues to be good! :truck:
> Drive Safe!


Thanks he was so good on the trip. Just watched out the window most of the way


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Not the best pictures he wasn't happy about after the trip. But here's a few of him.


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Awwwwe! He is so handsome!


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

CountyLineAcres said:


> Awwwwe! He is so handsome!


He is I'm super happy with him. He's nicer than the pictures show. Definitely worth the money and 13 hours in the car


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

He has such a sweet face! I wouldn't be happy either after such a long trip! :gottago:

Congrats on such a good looking fella!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Love him! I'm so happy for you! I know you are over the moon excited to have him! I hope he settles in very well and that you recover from that long drive! I remember when we drove 4 hours in winter to get our big bucks froze at the farm, but loved every minute of it looking at their gorgeous herd, then probably took me half the drive home to thaw out lol!


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

MellonFriend said:


> He has such a sweet face! I wouldn't be happy either after such a long trip! :gottago:
> 
> Congrats on such a good looking fella!


Thanks


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

HoosierShadow said:


> Love him! I'm so happy for you! I know you are over the moon excited to have him! I hope he settles in very well and that you recover from that long drive! I remember when we drove 4 hours in winter to get our big bucks froze at the farm, but loved every minute of it looking at their gorgeous herd, then probably took me half the drive home to thaw out lol!


Lol that's what I usually do the wind was so bad we didn't want to spend to long. I did get to see all his young ones he had in the barn though which was nice.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Wowsee Woo Hoo:hubbahubba: Hes A KEEPER! You have really been busy on upgrades! YOU GO GIRL! :goatkiss:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice, congrats.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Wowsee Woo Hoo:hubbahubba: Hes A KEEPER! You have really been busy on upgrades! YOU GO GIRL! :goatkiss:


Big change from my original hers. He's probably my last upgrade for the year other than a little Dowling from a local breeder that isn't ready to come home yet. 



toth boer goats said:


> Very nice, congrats.


Thanks


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

I let him out to browse with the girls. They weren't happy about it but they'll adjust. Still not a big fan of me but he started hollering and following me when I went to leave him so I think he'll come around


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(thumbup)


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww he's cute! Love that innocent young buck face! I'm glad he seems to be taking up to you  The girls will love him very soon!


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

We had 5 girls come into heat over the last few days. 2 old enough to breed problem my handsome little guy hasn't decided that he likes doe's yet he sniffs and runs. His wether penmate that's much younger was more than happy to show him what he was suppose to do :heehee:. Hoping he'll have it figured out by the next heat he's just starting to get a little buck smell to him.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww he's such a cute guy - how old is he again? Sometimes it just takes time for them to figure it out. The wether can definitely help teach him and give him competition to get him going in the right direction. It's not rut season here either, none of our bucks are spraying or acting bucky - or stink (thank goodness). Ours tend to start becoming active in mid to late July.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

HoosierShadow said:


> Awww he's such a cute guy - how old is he again? Sometimes it just takes time for them to figure it out. The wether can definitely help teach him and give him competition to get him going in the right direction. It's not rut season here either, none of our bucks are spraying or acting bucky - or stink (thank goodness). Ours tend to start becoming active in mid to late July.


Still a pretty young he was born in December. I'm just impatient I'm suppose to be waiting till late July to breed for fair wethers but I had to try lol.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

bisonviewfarm said:


> We had 5 girls come into heat over the last few days. 2 old enough to breed problem my handsome little guy hasn't decided that he likes doe's yet he sniffs and runs. His wether penmate that's much younger was more than happy to show him what he was suppose to do :heehee:. Hoping he'll have it figured out by the next heat he's just starting to get a little buck smell to him.
> View attachment 183655


If he is anything like a 10 year old human boy, he is probably wondering why you want him to "play" with the ichy girls. He is beautiful.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Tanya said:


> If he is anything like a 10 year old human boy, he is probably wondering why you want him to "play" with the ichy girls. He is beautiful.


Possibly the 3 1/2 month old wether on the other hand is girl crazy already I suspect he would have had everyone bred if he could:heehee:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

bisonviewfarm said:


> Still a pretty young he was born in December. I'm just impatient I'm suppose to be waiting till late July to breed for fair wethers but I had to try lol.


Some figure it out sooner than others, he will get there, especially when rut starts. The wether can definitely help get him motivated! For about 3-4 years we used young bucks that were 5-7 months old and some know their job and go right at it while others just are not mentally and/or physically mature enough. 
We have a Buck getting ready to turn 5 months and I truly think he'd be ready to tackle the job. He's 121lbs, and will be leaving soon to join a herd of ladies. 
Our new 3 month old buck was showing interest in the 2 yearling does that come in and sleep next to him at night. I'm hoping he'll be ready to breed 1 doe for early 21' kids, then some others for later in the spring.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

That's what we usually use here. Last year's boys I borrowed the neighbors always in rut Nigerian the boys were blubbering and after the does within an hour lol. I can't try it this year so I'll be patient. I did leave the mellower doe that's still flagging in with him just in case


----------

